# Utah Avalanche Center Fundraiser



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Some of you Utards better be going to this. You know who you are...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

ME? Haha I can't but will donate. Gotta support such a kick ass organization.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

:thumbsup: Yep these people keep us informed on risk, when you wake up at 3am to get the day started.


----------

